# weight???



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

Okay so I weighed my Princess Layla a couple weeks ago when I was at the vet buying her heartworm preventative and her flea meds, She weighs 8.6 lbs! I have read lots of books on their standards and researched it on the net and most say between 4-9 lbs with 6 being most desirable. Is this right?? I love her reguardless!! just curious to know what your Malt's weigh!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.

Straight from the AMA website. I'm sure your baby is adorable regardless. My Coco is 4 1/2 pounds.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, I would ONLY refer to the AMA website for the maltese standard, the internet can say anything. And in other countries, there standard may be different.

But don't worry about weight, I'm sure your baby is adorable!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 3 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813287


> Yup, I would ONLY refer to the AMA website for the maltese standard, the internet can say anything. And in other countries, there standard may be different.
> 
> But don't worry about weight, I'm sure your baby is adorable! [/B]


I definitely agree with Briana, different sites tend to say different (wrong) standards.

However, as long as your baby is healthy and happy, she is perfect no matter what the standard says!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about her weight. As long as she's healthy that's what matters.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we weighed Hunter yesterday at the vets office - he weighs a whopping 10.5 pounds but we love him to death. He will never be under 10 pounds - his frame just wouldn't support it (he would loook too emanciated).


----------



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Zak weighs 10.1 lbs.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

When I bought Chloe, I asked her breeder how much he thought she'd weigh when she was an adult, and he said around 5 lbs.

I took her to the vet while picking up flea/tick and heartworm 2 weeks ago, and she is now 5.4 lbs. at 1 year and 4 months.

I have heard about a lot of Malts that are around 10 lbs., so I agree with every one else who posted as long as your fluff is healthy and happy, don't worry about it ---- just more to love :heart:


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

Yes I totally agree!!! I couldn't be happier! She is my everything!!!!! I honestly wouldn't change a thing about her! I was just curious to make sure my Princess was healthy! She truly is porpotioned if she was thinner she would be too thin!!!! Thank you all for your replies!!! XoXo~Mel and Layla! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is 9 1/2 lbs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dogs got heaver as they matured. for example Archie was 7 lbs for about 3 or 4 years and all of a sudden he put on weight, he's now 10 lbs. 

same with Abbey, she was 5 lbs for a few years and gained weight in the last year or two - she's now between 6 and 7 lbs - but she looks well proportioned to me. 

Baby Ava will be 11 months old next weekend and she has been 3 lbs for about a month now. So I am assuming she will go up to maybe 3 1/2 lbs and in a few years maybe she'll mature and get up to 4 lbs????maybe. 

I've got a wide range of weights, but love each and every one with all my heart. 

Weight doesn't determine how heathy or how wonderful your pup is.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I had Breeze at the vets and she weighed in at 4 3/4 lbs. she is five years old. About the same size of her baby Coco at 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813423


> we weighed Hunter yesterday at the vets office - he weighs a whopping 10.5 pounds but we love him to death. He will never be under 10 pounds - his frame just wouldn't support it (he would loook too emanciated).[/B]


Same thing with Winnie-I can easily feel her ribs but she is a large framed Maltese. It can get annoying when strangers make comments though. There was a woman in a gift shop on our recent vacation who made a point to come over and see Winnie......"Oh, is that A Maltese??" she exclaimed. She went on to say "Well, she's rather LARGE for a Maltese, *MY* Maltese weighed 5 lbs....how much does she weigh?? ....I'm guessing at least 10". I smiled and told her it was rude to ask a 'lady' her weight :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Aug 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814950


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813423





> we weighed Hunter yesterday at the vets office - he weighs a whopping 10.5 pounds but we love him to death. He will never be under 10 pounds - his frame just wouldn't support it (he would loook too emanciated).[/B]


Same thing with Winnie-I can easily feel her ribs but she is a large framed Maltese. It can get annoying when strangers make comments though. There was a woman in a gift shop on our recent vacation who made a point to come over and see Winnie......"Oh, is that A Maltese??" she exclaimed. She went on to say "Well, she's rather LARGE for a Maltese, *MY* Maltese weighed 5 lbs....how much does she weigh?? ....I'm guessing at least 10". *I smiled and told her it was rude to ask a 'lady' her weight *:HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Now that's a good one! 

I always get the opposite though! Where I live, people think that maltese are supposed to weigh 10 pounds! My Gigi is 4.0 lbs(when she eats all her food! lol) well into the standard. People! :smpullhair:


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

I get the same thing with Layla!!! As you do with Winnie! In fact that is what made me post this topic! I was so hurt! Almost same situation! Im at a store shopping and a lady goes out of her way to come over and say "is that a maltese?" and I said "yes" and she goes..."oh....I have one at home that is 4 years old and weighs 3 1/2 lbs" and then she like gave me a dirty look! To me Layla is perfect and I wouldn't change a thing about her and to see someone look at her like that I was furious! She is my baby! I truly wanted to tell that lady off but didn't because I just so happened to be shopping at the store that I work so I had to bite my tongue! :shocked: i was shocked though that someone would go out of there way to be rude! *Bigger is just more to love* :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 7 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814978


> I get the same thing with Layla!!! As you do with Winnie! In fact that is what made me post this topic! I was so hurt! Almost same situation! Im at a store shopping and a lady goes out of her way to come over and say "is that a maltese?" and I said "yes" and she goes..."oh....I have one at home that is 4 years old and weighs 3 1/2 lbs" and then she like gave me a dirty look! To me Layla is perfect and I wouldn't change a thing about her and to see someone look at her like that I was furious! She is my baby! I truly wanted to tell that lady off but didn't because I just so happened to be shopping at the store that I work so I had to bite my tongue! :shocked: i was shocked though that someone would go out of there way to be rude! *Bigger is just more to love* :wub:[/B]


Ewww.......now that is incredibly rude......it's as if we, the owner have created an over-sized dog and are to blame. Not only is there more to love, but on my last vet visit he remarked that the larger Maltese tend to be be sturdier and healthier. Not saying that small Maltese can't be completely healthy, but he believes Winnie's size is a positive in terms of health (less fragile). Of course, we all know that an overweight dog (for their frame) is NOT a good thing and the responsibility lies with the owner......but that apparently is not the case here.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Aug 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814950


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 4 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813423





> we weighed Hunter yesterday at the vets office - he weighs a whopping 10.5 pounds but we love him to death. He will never be under 10 pounds - his frame just wouldn't support it (he would loook too emanciated).[/B]


Same thing with Winnie-I can easily feel her ribs but she is a large framed Maltese. It can get annoying when strangers make comments though. There was a woman in a gift shop on our recent vacation who made a point to come over and see Winnie......"Oh, is that A Maltese??" she exclaimed. She went on to say "Well, she's rather LARGE for a Maltese, *MY* Maltese weighed 5 lbs....how much does she weigh?? ..*..I'm guessing at least 10". I smiled and told her it was rude to ask a 'lady' her weight* :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol!! that was perfect line!! I LOVE Ms. Winnie....her siggy pic is one of my favs and her smile and big eyes gets me every time!!! 

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 7 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814978


> I get the same thing with Layla!!! As you do with Winnie! In fact that is what made me post this topic! I was so hurt! Almost same situation! Im at a store shopping and a lady goes out of her way to come over and say "is that a maltese?" and I said "yes" and she goes..."oh....I have one at home that is 4 years old and weighs 3 1/2 lbs" and then she like gave me a dirty look! To me Layla is perfect and I wouldn't change a thing about her and to see someone look at her like that I was furious! She is my baby! I truly wanted to tell that lady off but didn't because I just so happened to be shopping at the store that I work so I had to bite my tongue! :shocked: i was shocked though that someone would go out of there way to be rude! **Bigger is just more to love** :wub:[/B]


i agree!!!! Sorry that lady was so rude!


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 7 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814978


> I get the same thing with Layla!!! As you do with Winnie! In fact that is what made me post this topic! I was so hurt! Almost same situation! Im at a store shopping and a lady goes out of her way to come over and say "is that a maltese?" and I said "yes" and she goes..."oh....I have one at home that is 4 years old and weighs 3 1/2 lbs" and then she like gave me a dirty look! To me Layla is perfect and I wouldn't change a thing about her and to see someone look at her like that I was furious! She is my baby! I truly wanted to tell that lady off but didn't because I just so happened to be shopping at the store that I work so I had to bite my tongue! :shocked: i was shocked though that someone would go out of there way to be rude! *Bigger is just more to love* :wub:[/B]



I got the SAME comment about Fred who is a whopping 11 pounds--probably 12 by now! He has a great disposition and is healthy and we love every bit of him!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 7 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814978


> I get the same thing with Layla!!! As you do with Winnie! In fact that is what made me post this topic! I was so hurt! Almost same situation! Im at a store shopping and a lady goes out of her way to come over and say "is that a maltese?" and I said "yes" and she goes..."oh....I have one at home that is 4 years old and weighs 3 1/2 lbs" and then she like gave me a dirty look! To me Layla is perfect and I wouldn't change a thing about her and to see someone look at her like that I was furious! She is my baby! I truly wanted to tell that lady off but didn't because I just so happened to be shopping at the store that I work so I had to bite my tongue! :shocked: i was shocked though that someone would go out of there way to be rude! **Bigger is just more to love** :wub:[/B]


I agree! Obviously that lady only cares about the size of her dogs; temperament and health should be the top qualities of your baby and what you brag about first (that is if you brag).


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well Miss Do Da was 6 # 4 oz at her top weight until the past few mos. She has gained almost 1 #. Needless to say, we are backing off the treats! She still has one luxated patella, and sure doesn't need the extra weight. 

I haven't been able to let her out to run as much lately as we have had so many workers at the house. Little Miss Socialite isn't capable of letting them do their job without her interference.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Aug 9 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815410


> Well Miss Do Da was 6 # 4 oz at her top weight until the past few mos. She has gained almost 1 #. Needless to say, we are backing off the treats! She still has one luxated patella, and sure doesn't need the extra weight.
> 
> I haven't been able to let her out to run as much lately as we have had so many workers at the house. Little Miss Socialite isn't capable of letting them do their job without her interference.[/B]


LOL! I have to put Button in her pen when someone comes to the house to work on something. She just HAS to be in the middle of everything that's going on... usually all at once, zooming from one site of action to another! So in the pen she goes! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley weighs 12 pounds. He is not over weight, he is just a big maltese. And we love every inch of him!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

my favorite is when people try to tell me I have a teacup. 

I love it when people think they know it all when they really know.... nothing.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819929


> my favorite is when people try to tell me I have a teacup.
> 
> I love it when people think they know it all when they really know.... nothing.[/B]


I know, it gets older after awhile. I try not to laugh. And they are so dead-set on the teacup thing they don't anything else you say, LOL.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819929


> my favorite is when people try to tell me I have a teacup.
> 
> I love it when people think they know it all when they really know.... nothing.[/B]


When I've been asked if Pixie is a teacup, I just say, "no, she's a dog." Although it depends on how they approach me. If they give me the impression that they are impressed that I have a small dog, I give them that response. If they seem genuinely interested in the breed, I will do my best to help educate them.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Pasha is 9 1/2 lbs. Whenever we see our vet, she'd say "he's big, isn't he". But then he's very healthy and that's what matter. Raine is 5 lbs and our 8 month old Napoleon is 3 lbs. Now when we take them for a walk, people think they're a little family--Pasha's the daddy, Raine's the mommy and Napoleon their puppy with comments like "oh, look at a little family". I just said they're siblings or said nothing, depending on my mood.

Funny enough, when our Oscar was still around and we just got Raine, people would think that Pasha was the daddy, Oscar (6.5 lbs) was the mommy and Raine the puppy. Poor Oscar!


----------

